# JD 5500 Hydraulic issues



## deerman60 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a JD 5500 that I use for baling and the bales are very loose. The dealer took the baler to his farm and the bales were fine. I suspect there isn't enough hydraulic flow to the baler to compress the bale. Has anyone else experienced this problem and how did you reclose it?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not a lot of pump flow on the 5500.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/008/0/9/8097-john-deere-5500.html

What baler are you using with it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Same question as Mike... what baler?


----------



## deerman60 (Feb 23, 2018)

JD 459 4x5


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Once the tailgate is closed then hyd oil pressure must be leaking back to tractor sump via an internal leak in scv. Some JD tractors have check valves that can stop this internal leak.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

You need to put a pressure gauge on the baler so you can see exactly what is happening. I had similar issues that you can find on here. If the tension block is leaking past the valve and your tractors hyd. leak, you will not build pressure. The tractor the dealer used probably had good hyd. valves and they would hold while making the bale, hiding the underlying issue but without a gauge on baler your only guessing.

My issue was soft bales, tech came out checked tractor found valve leaks past which they have done for years and no issues on previous baler. When they fixed the valve they screwed it up and I had continuous flow and that kept good pressure on the baler hiding the underlying issue. The following year used a different tractor and had crap bales again. After 3 seasons of hell I think all the issues are worked out but I have installed a permanent pressure gauge cause with out you have nothing to go on.

Remember this, on the Deere baler the tension block builds the bale. If it is failing the next in line is the tractor and if hyd. not up to par there will be issues.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Remember this, on the Deere baler the tension block builds the bale. If it is failing the next in line is the tractor and if hyd. not up to par there will be issues.


You failed to include the tension cylinders which if leak internally can affect bale weight/tightness.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> You failed to include the tension cylinders which if leak internally can affect bale weight/tightness.


But is that where you would start or put a gauge at the block and rule that out first? It appeared to work better on different tractor.

I'm just going with my experience with similar issues.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree that installing a gauge is a good(cheap) starting point for diagnoses. I just mentioned tension cylinders so they wouldn't be overlooked.


----------



## deerman60 (Feb 23, 2018)

I've decided the issue is the flow from the tractor. I'm changing the hydraulic oil filter , cleaned the hydraulic radiator and 2 new scv and 2 new hoses. The problem now is I can't get the hydraulic screen out. Anybody know how to do this? It is suppose to pull out but there isn't anyway to get a hold of it.


----------

